# ESPN Classic gone



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Um surprised this hasnt been poted already but ESPN Classic is gone. CH143 still exists and the programming info is there, but theres no programming just the Dish Network test slide, like on the sports alternets.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Is this channel coming back?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Charlie warned us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

....didn't even notice. 
I sure hope they keep ABC Family.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Unless the merger occures or Charlie gives in theres no chance.


----------

